# New from Missouri



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Howdy and welcome!
http://www.dadant.com/beekeeping/BeekeepingEducationforBeginners.htm
Here is a great link with information about installing package bees. I think you'll find this very worthwhile. Go to the above mentioned url and click on the link "Installing Package Bees." Good luck and God bless...


----------



## beekeeperlady (Mar 25, 2009)

package bees are fairly easy.. its nuc bees i have not done yet.. but it shoud go fairly smoothly


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

With the nuc, just make sure you reduce the entrance down small so they can defend it and feed them plenty of syrup so they can build up.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello
Welcome to the forum. If you go to http://www.mostatebeekeepers.org/local_associations.htm you will find the local MO beekeepers associations, by looking at the map Midwestern Beekeepers may be the closest. They are a good bunch that will be more than happy to teach and help you. I am a firm believer in joining and attending clubs and meetings. 
As for the nucs they are easier than the packages and should be better if you are getting them from some one that does not have any diseases (not saying anything is wrong or right with your supplier). One thing to remeber when transfering them to your hive is to keep the current brood pattern the same to help keep the heat there. If you can take your hives to him now and have him start them in you hives not his nucs.

Jethro


----------



## beekeeperlady (Mar 25, 2009)

ahh i wish i could.. but the truck i used to have.. well.. it died last year. and we only have a car.. pthh.. im going to get a truck this year. just not in time..
i figure this is another learning expierence for me.. this time im using used boxes. i dissinfected them. and got them set up.. im gona expierement with having them draw out thier own comb.. and using starter comb to see what the difference is.. one thing i noticed.is that when i work the bees.. i seem to go into a .. well a zen state? lol.. i get calm.. and i notice things.. this is a photo of my blond queen on undrawn comb.. 2 years ago.. she was a package from rossman apiaries.
i dont know how i got the photo i did .. buti lucked out it seems.. lol


----------



## RicDuck (Sep 9, 2005)

*Glad to see you made it to the forum*

You can remove the plug in the cardboard nuc when you get the bees home. Transfer the frames of bees, brood, pollen & honey into your boxes once the bees calm down in a few hours or the following day. Have fun zen out!


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome fellow Mo. beekeeper. I think the nuc is the best choice,you have a queen already introduced and laying with 4 or 5 drawn frames.:thumbsup: You have a better chance to get some honey the first year with a nuc, but of course it depends on the weather. Good luck, Jack


----------



## beekeeperlady (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks guys.. and rick.. friend of mine sent me first to your add.. then throuhg that i found the site.. i like it.. bit of fun..a nd a bit of business..and a bit of everything.. love it..
my first start with bees i was 6 years old. my g pa had a avocado orchard and a bee keeper was there the same day i was tending his hives.. and he actualy allowed me to help him with the bees and taught me a little bit.. i still remember that day like yesterday.. near 30 years later.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome Beekeper Lady,
I bought a nuc last year from Overland Park area and just put them in my deep w/ 5 frames(that I brought) then I put them in the trunk of my little work car w/ a screen top and bottom. I picked them up at dusk and never had a bee bother me all the way home 6 hours later(had to work). I took a headnet but didnt need it. But thats your call. I've driven home w/ a few swarms in the Buick and tests proove that the girls like the ride in the Buick 9 out of 10 times better than the Ford 1 ton! :lpf: Good luck.


----------

